# After radiology, Haceteppe University excells at transplants



## ekrem

> The world's first ever quadruple limb transplant was carried out by surgeons at a Turkish hospital today who attached two arms and two legs to a young man.
> The operation took 20 hours to complete and required 50 doctors to help attach the limbs.


Doctors perform world's first quadruple limb transplant to attach two arms and legs to a man | Mail Online


----------



## ekrem

Siemens: Hacettepe University and Siemens combined their strengths in the field of medicine



> With the "Academic Development Agreement" signed between Hacettepe University and Siemens, *Hacettepe University will provide scientific support for the development of the application of angiography and computerized tomography technologies*.
> (...)
> Interventional Neuroradiology Unit within Hacettepe University Radiology Department (...)  is *one of the three most important centers of the world in this field*; and in the last four years, it gave workshop training to more than 200 medical doctors from important medical centers from USA, Japan, Canada, Western European Countries (Germany, France, Italy, England, Spain etc.), Latin American Countries, South Africa, Australia, India and China.


----------



## Sunshine

ekrem said:


> The world's first ever quadruple limb transplant was carried out by surgeons at a Turkish hospital today who attached two arms and two legs to a young man.
> The operation took 20 hours to complete and required 50 doctors to help attach the limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors perform world's first quadruple limb transplant to attach two arms and legs to a man | Mail Online
Click to expand...


That dude doesn't look very happy with his face transplant.


----------



## ekrem

Pfizer has also come to Haceteppe University:


----------



## ekrem

http://www.hacettepeteknokent.com.tr/en/haber.asp?haber_id=38129&kategori=8


> In the context of the *strategic collaboration agreement* signed last year between *Pfizer and Hacettepe University*, Pfizer now aims at promoting the *new molecular discovery projects* and furthering the pharmaceutical research and development activities in Turkey both qualitatively and quantitatively in its newly launched R&D Unit at Hacettepe Technopolis.
> 
> Rector of Hacettepe University, Prof. Dr. U&#287;ur Erdener, in his talk at the Opening Ceremony of Pfizer R&D Unit, indicated that the collaboration between Pfizer, a leading pharmaceutical company, and Hacettepe University, a leading university especially in Medical Sciences, would lead to notable achievements in the advancement of  pharmaceutical research.


----------



## ekrem

Turkey has improved its scientific performance at a rate almost rivalling that of China. 
*Full Report:
*http://royalsociety.org/uploadedFil...rts/2011-03-28-Knowledge-networks-nations.pdf

*AFP Summary:
*AFP: China set to outstrip US in science research output


----------



## Sunshine

Yay Turkey.  When do you leave?


----------



## ekrem

Sunshine said:


> Yay Turkey.  When do you leave?



They're not leaving, they're coming to partner in medical research with Haceteppe University, what this thread is about.


----------



## waltky

Transplant patients at higher risk for cancer...

*Transplant patients at higher risk for death from cancer*
_Jan. 8, 2016 - Researchers speculate many transplant patients receive less aggressive cancer treatment because of their compromised immune systems, but data showing this was not included in the study._


> Solid organ transplant recipients, or SOTRs, have an increased risk of cancer, as well as a higher chance of dying from cancer, researchers in Canada found in a large review of patients.  Researchers at the University of Toronto said the increased risk of cancer and cancer death was seen regardless of the transplanted organ, though they said more research needs to be done to determine how to improve cancer treatment among transplant patients.
> 
> Researchers hypothesize transplant patients may not receive the most aggressive cancer treatment available because their immune systems have been suppressed to prevent rejection of the transplanted organ, though there is no evidence of that in their study.  "Despite the fact that SOTRs have shorter life expectancies and a higher risk of dying of non-cancer-related causes, these patients have an elevated risk of cancer death as compared with the general population," researchers wrote in the study, published in JAMA Oncology. "Addressing the cancer burden in SOTRs is critical to improving the survival of these patients."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While researchers established the link between transplant patients and cancer death, they say more research is needed to find ways to treat cancer better in these patients.​
> Researchers in the study identified 11,061 patients who received an organ transplant in Ontario, Canada, between 1991 and 2010 including kidney, liver, heart, and lung transplants, and followed up over a 20-year period.  Of 3,068 deaths during the 20 years, 20 percent were related to cancer -- a number the researchers said was significantly higher when compared to the rest of the population of Ontario. The overall higher risk of cancer death existed regardless of the organ patients received. Researchers also found cancer death was higher in children after transplant, and lower in patients older than 60.
> 
> In an editorial published alongside the study in JAMA Oncology, researchers at University Medical Center Hamburg-Eppendorf in Germany and Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston note the association between transplants and cancer death is established in the study, though an explanation for the higher instance of death remains to be shown.  "I think that we've done a really great job in getting people to live longer and live well with their transplants," Dr. Nancy Baxter, a colorectal surgeon at St. Michael's Hospital, told CBC. "It's time to shift the focus."
> 
> Transplant patients at higher risk for death from cancer


----------

